# 1999 Nissan Maxima FOR SALE!!! $2000



## maxguy2002 (Aug 27, 2016)

1999 Nissan Maxima for sale 

Black with suede interior. Car is in working condition, just needs a little front end work! Besides that, the car is in great condition, with 2 new front tires, 2 semi new back tires. Contact me at [email protected] for faster reply, call/text 718 734 7719

NEED GONE BEFORE SEPT 1ST. I AM MOVING!


----------



## PRS (Aug 28, 2017)

you forgot to post photos.


----------



## madmaxima4741 (May 20, 2017)

A little history of your Maxima like mileage what repairs have been done or items replaced.


----------

